# $30 an acre!!!!



## JFKFLA (Mar 25, 2008)

I was an ebay looking at hunting items. I came across this auction for this lease. Starting bid is $25 an acre but you can lease it now for $30 an acre. I do not know about you guys but these prices are getting out of hand.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250228100485&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 25, 2008)

yepp with the slow work an the prices it costs too lease im bout down fer the count myself....somthin needs too give !!!


----------



## funboy30189 (Mar 25, 2008)

i like the fact that its 25 bucks an acre for trophy managed kill all deer club. he is dreaming


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 25, 2008)

That was a good laugh.

Darrell


----------



## whitworth (Mar 25, 2008)

*Some landowner*

should just advertise a hunt lease for $100 an acre, and get over the price raising business.   We need another crash.  Gold, copper, oil, all fell in the past week.

Housing prices are down; recession needs to hit those people too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2008)

although I would not consider anything close to that in GA...it does come with what looks to be a nice house to stay in when there

if you figure renting the trailer for $400 a month for 7 months a year now your only $20 an acre for the land.  still stupid high for GA, but getting more realistic


----------



## satchmo (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow. I'd say it was hard to belive, but five years ago if someone said that gas would be four bucks a gallon what would we say???


----------



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2008)

3 years ago we were paying $22 an acre for land in Meriwether.......I now pay $6.60 in Alabama.

Robert


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 25, 2008)

JFKFLA said:


> I was an ebay looking at hunting items. I came across this auction for this lease. Starting bid is $25 an acre but you can lease it now for $30 an acre. I do not know about you guys but these prices are getting out of hand.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250228100485&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Alright, I am thinking about getting this property, whos in??


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Mar 25, 2008)

OK guys-new club needs 110 members at $250/apiece Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Mar 25, 2008)

ok lmbo


----------



## bear-229 (Mar 25, 2008)

sad thing is someone will pay it


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont cry ! Im already on it yall missed out...


----------



## ray97303 (Mar 26, 2008)

JFKFLA said:


> I was an ebay looking at hunting items. I came across this auction for this lease. Starting bid is $25 an acre but you can lease it now for $30 an acre. I do not know about you guys but these prices are getting out of hand.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250228100485&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Who is in?  A lease price @ $27,500/$33,000! A good chance someone from Florida will take it!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw that 2!!! I dont understand Y they think there going to get $25 an acre for 1100 acres. Thats insaine!!!


----------



## tbgator (Mar 26, 2008)

If all hunters will band together and set a cap on what we will pay to hunt the prices will be forced down. For those who will pay whatever it takes they never need to complain, they are "the problem".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 27, 2008)

> If all hunters will band together and set a cap on what we will pay to hunt the prices will be forced down


That would be true if we all made below a certain dollar figure.  The problem is, is that you have folks in certain professions that makes tons of money and won't bat an eye paying super premimum $$$ per acre.


----------



## AlexPeres (Apr 5, 2008)

hmmm 25 an acer deer must have golden hooves or something.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 5, 2008)

its all about the cash fellas ....!!!!!


----------

